# Single demountable hinge?



## sychopants (Oct 19, 2010)

I am trying to find a single demountable hinge with a reverse bevel and 3/4" overlay, in a polished nickel finish. I cannot find one anywhere! Any suggestions?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

sychopants said:


> I am trying to find a single demountable hinge with a reverse bevel and 3/4" overlay, in a polished nickel finish. I cannot find one anywhere! Any suggestions?


OK, I am a little thick so could you explain exactly what you want the hing to do. I don't understand the reverse bevel. I would think what you mean by demountable is you want to be able to remove a pin perhaps and remover the door. The 3/4 overlay is self explanatory.


----------



## sychopants (Oct 19, 2010)

The reverse bevel makes the hinge fit flush against the cabinet back, when the door does not have a square edge! I can find them in brass, with 1/2" overlay! But the 1/2 " overlay will bring my cabinets doors towards each other, and will change all the spacing around my kitchen. I can live with it if I have to, but I'd rather not! The "demountable" means that you can mount and demount the hinge with out using screws in the cabinet. My doors have already been routered for the hinge.


----------



## jjpsf (Jan 16, 2011)

*Single Demountable Hinge in Satin Nickel*

Any luck tracking these down? I am finding burnished brass to be the only available option, but am holding out for polished nickel myself. Please let me know...


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I have no idea what you guys are explaining but as a suggestion, can either of you link a picture to a hinge of this type? Often times people see things but do not recognize it as others describe it. Maybe somebody knows them by some other description.


----------



## jjpsf (Jan 16, 2011)

No worries -- here's the hinge I'm trying to replace -- a single demountable, partial wrap (not face mounted) 30-degree reverse bevel overlay hinge. Amerock makes it and mysteriously only offers it in burnished brass. The following link will take you to the product page:

http://www.amerock.com/products/item-2105/single-demountable

In addition, the link below takes you to an image that provides a better sense of the "reverse bevel" feature, which is 30-degrees instead of the 90-degrees of all the other similar hinges:

http://www.hardwaresource.com/images/products/398002_Diagram.jpg

I am going to see if I can work around the need for the reverse bevel model, but a like-for-like replacement would always be my preference.


----------



## suzyling (Feb 4, 2011)

We're trying to find the same thing...we can only find brass and are looking to update our kitchen without doing a full cabinet door replacement. The brass hinges gotta go. We're looking for 3/4 inch in brushed nickel and oil-rubbed bronze. We tried spray painting the old hinges, but the paint rubs off and looks bad. Does anyone have any ideas on workable substitutes (what other type of hinge could work for a reverse bevel 30 degree cabinet door), or better yet, where to find the nickel finish?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

suzyling said:


> We're trying to find the same thing...we can only find brass and are looking to update our kitchen without doing a full cabinet door replacement. The brass hinges gotta go. We're looking for 3/4 inch in brushed nickel and oil-rubbed bronze. We tried spray painting the old hinges, but the paint rubs off and looks bad. Does anyone have any ideas on workable substitutes (what other type of hinge could work for a reverse bevel 30 degree cabinet door), or better yet, where to find the nickel finish?


 You would need to post a picture of the hinges you have before alternatives could be suggested.
Ron


----------



## suzyling (Feb 4, 2011)

*Photos*

Hope this helps....We'd love a workable solution. We're thinking that we may have to try to order new doors and try a self adhesive wrap for the boxes. Anyone had luck with refacing cabinets? Thanks, Suzy


----------



## suzyling (Feb 4, 2011)

Note the beveled edge of our cabinet doors...that is seemingly what is causing our difficulties in finding a hinge that fits...


----------



## ladyatoria (Mar 17, 2011)

Where are you finding the burnished brass? Thats what I need!!


----------



## ladyatoria (Mar 17, 2011)

*I need a single demountable reverse bevel hinge with 3/8" overlay in burnished brass*

Does anyone know where to find it? I'm new and was reading your post about trying to find the same thing in nickle. One of you said that you can only find it in burnished brass. Where at!!?!!


----------



## bbtusky (Mar 23, 2011)

@ ladyatoria: you can find ONLY the burnished brass hinges at Amerock's website: 

http://www.amerock.com/products/item-2105/single-demountable

I am having the same problem! I have the funky old burnished brass hinges (yuk!), but want them in nickel, or at least white to match my cabinets, but I can't find them anywhere! 

I don't think they make them in any other color besides burnished brass...


----------



## AJ1 (Mar 23, 2011)

How desperate are you and what's the project worth (in terms of both money and satisfaction)?

The reason I ask is that it occurs to me that if you cannot find what you are looking for in nickle, you might be able to buy the brass ones and get them nickle-plated.


----------



## dadeau (Jul 30, 2011)

I am also looking for the same thing and I too can only find it in polished brass. If anyone finds anything else, PLEASE pass it on! 

I just refinished some kitchen cabinets with the Du Pont cabinet refinishing system. It looks fantastic!! There is actually 5 coats of stuff on it and you have to wait for each to dry so it takes a long time, but it worked great on the old 1970s plastic coated cabinets I refinished. I highly recommend.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

sychopants said:


> I am trying to find a single demountable hinge with a reverse bevel and 3/4" overlay, in a polished nickel finish. I cannot find one anywhere! Any suggestions?


try these sites: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11380 and http://mac-blog.com/shop/demountable-hinges/


----------



## Jarqcs (Jun 30, 2012)

*Single Demountable 1/2" Overlay Hinge PAIR Amerock 8719-ORB*

I have the same cabinets as pictured in this post. After much research I puchased Oil-Rubbed Single Demountable 1/2" Overlay Hinge PAIR
Amerock 8719-ORB on eBay. Other finishes are available. I installed these and by the grace of God they work great!!! I had no problem getting them to fit with my routered/beveled door edges.


----------



## Oh-Fudge (Sep 1, 2011)

I know this is an old post, but for anybody that stumbles across it (like me) I wanted to add this tidbit of information. Make sure your cabinet door is not a "partial inset" overlay door. This requires an even more specialized demountable hinge with an extra curve to accomodate the rabbet.

Information is from hardwaresource.com :

"Partial inset doors have a rabbet (or cutout) around the entire edge of the door. This rabbet allows the door, when closed, to fit partially into the door opening and creates a "lip" which partially overlays the door opening."
http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinge...rmation/cabinet-door-inset-measurement-guide/

Example:
http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinges/CABINET+HINGES/Demountable+Hinges/3|8%22+Inset+Hinge%2C+Double+Demountable

p.s. - these are usually the ones that are 3/8" size


----------

